# 3 tipplers?



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

got these 3, a mother and 2 squeekies from someone who could no longer have them. They are yours to take provided you can give them a good home and pay for a 2 bird box and shipping from 08401 NJ.

Thanks,

Luis


----------



## fantail_lover (Jun 24, 2008)

what color are they and how much is the shipping and box costs


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

these birds have been spoken for. they are all going to a beautiful home with Jay here on Pigeon Talk.

Thanks,

Luis


----------

